# Calling All Fastmanager Gurus



## Accurate (Oct 7, 2008)

We are just changing our shop over to Fastmanager and are loving the system over our older software. Quoting is much more simplified. 

We are having some small bumps in the road so I wanted to give a call out to any other users who can give us advice, tips, tricks and exchange ideas with. 

Thanks


----------



## promonz (Nov 23, 2006)

How are you going with Fastmanager
Do you integrate with quickbooks ?


----------



## Accurate (Oct 7, 2008)

We have not linked our FastManager with QuickBooks... we should but have not taken the time to use the connector. The help documentation is a bit lacking in FastManager but connecting the two makes sense.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

FM has issues, but for the price it works well. Everyone in the shop can now quote and write orders. It works well. The merchant integration sucks, you have to use their merchant bank and there's no authorize.net integration but it works.


----------



## javiprint (Feb 26, 2013)

We are thinking of trying out fast manger for next year. Our way of doing things now is causing to many mistakes. Does anyone use the quickbooks integrator or use this just for quoting and order management? 
Interested in what people have to say. Thanks 
Javi


----------



## Accurate (Oct 7, 2008)

This was our progression with POS Software:
-We started with QuickBooks, great accounting but doesn't work for the customization world of screen printing, embroidery and engraving.
-Went to Activity Software, worked okay but has issues with apparel.
-In comes Shopworks, good software but the accounting end was too difficult for our shop to maintain (we have 9 on staff).
-Next up is FastManager, Great from the Screen print, embroidery and apparel side, very happy. We also create trophies and awards which can be difficult and took some tweaking but we are very happy with software overall. 
The online help and documentation needs some work but support is good, Erroll will usually get back with you quickly.

We have not linked our QuickBooks file... we need too 
Overall I give FastManager 8 out of 10 stars.


----------



## javiprint (Feb 26, 2013)

I am very glad to hear that. Our accounting department swears by quickbooks-many years of using quickbooks- and accountant recommends quickbooks- so I am hoping that fast manager will help cut down on mistakes and help streamline processes. 
Any tips to help for setup purposes?
Thanks 
Javi


----------



## tsxflorida (Sep 23, 2010)

Accurate said:


> This was our progression with POS Software:
> -We started with QuickBooks, great accounting but doesn't work for the customization world of screen printing, embroidery and engraving.
> -Went to Activity Software, worked okay but has issues with apparel.
> -In comes Shopworks, good software but the accounting end was too difficult for our shop to maintain (we have 9 on staff).
> ...


Curious why shop works accounting was too difficult to maintain? What do you mean? I am looking at shopworks again and know you no longer use quick books anymore.


----------



## Accurate (Oct 7, 2008)

Our bookkeeper was reluctant about ShopWorks. Not because the program was poor, because she didn't want the change from Quickbooks. One company that uses Shop Works in our area is BlueFrog Printing in San Leandro Ca. They seem to swear by ShopWorks. Also shoot me an email [email protected] we have the program, you could test one of the licenses.


----------

